# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Xin hướng dẫn làm file cắt chữ trên máy cnc (jdpaint)

## iphonex

E mới đứng máy CNC nhưng chưa thạo về phần mềm jdpaint. E có file thiết kế ở corel draw rồi giờ e muốn thiết lập ở jdpaint sau đó xuất ra ròi import vào ncstudio cho máy cnc chạy.

E xin cách hướng dẫn cắt chữ (trong ngành qc) và cặt hình vuông, chữ nhật, tròn

----------


## hoctap256

từ corel thì xuất *.eps rồi vào jdpaint import > 2d drawing ...... còn công việc sau là cả 1 đoạn dài ....... cần có ng hướng dẫn chứ bạn ko thể xem trên đây mà  làm được hazzz

----------

iphonex

----------


## DuyManhBk

Dân làm quảng cáo chủ yếu ngta dùng ArtCam, bạn mới đứng máy CNC quảng cáo nên tớ khuyên vậy, vì cái phần CAM của ArtCam nó thông minh và nhanh nhẹn dễ điều chỉnh hơn. Riêng cái khoản mô phỏng chọn ăn dao trong ăn dao ngoài hay chạy theo đường, chọn chiều quay của dao, lựa chọn điểm xuống dao hay lựa chọn thứ tự ăn dao đã ăn đứt JDpaint rồi.

----------

quocdung tn

----------


## hoctap256

> Dân làm quảng cáo chủ yếu ngta dùng ArtCam, bạn mới đứng máy CNC quảng cáo nên tớ khuyên vậy, vì cái phần CAM của ArtCam nó thông minh và nhanh nhẹn dễ điều chỉnh hơn. Riêng cái khoản mô phỏng chọn ăn dao trong ăn dao ngoài hay chạy theo đường, chọn chiều quay của dao, lựa chọn điểm xuống dao hay lựa chọn thứ tự ăn dao đã ăn đứt JDpaint rồi.


hihi haha....
 vế trên ( dân quảng cáo dùng artcam là chủ yếu ) em công nhận
vế dưới (Riêng cái khoản mô phỏng chọn ăn dao trong ăn dao ngoài hay chạy theo đường, chọn chiều quay của dao, lựa chọn điểm xuống dao hay lựa chọn thứ tự ăn dao đã ăn đứt JDpaint rồi.) 
em thiết nghĩ muốn  so sánh với bác 1 vài lần để em tìm hiểu artcam  :Big Grin: 
liên hệ với em qua fb https://www.facebook.com/truong.nguyenquoc.3 nhé  :Smile:

----------

iphonex

----------


## emptyhb

artcam chỉ hơn cái nesting thôi

----------

iphonex

----------


## iphonex

> Dân làm quảng cáo chủ yếu ngta dùng ArtCam, bạn mới đứng máy CNC quảng cáo nên tớ khuyên vậy, vì cái phần CAM của ArtCam nó thông minh và nhanh nhẹn dễ điều chỉnh hơn. Riêng cái khoản mô phỏng chọn ăn dao trong ăn dao ngoài hay chạy theo đường, chọn chiều quay của dao, lựa chọn điểm xuống dao hay lựa chọn thứ tự ăn dao đã ăn đứt JDpaint rồi.


Chả là cái máy e đang làm nó cài jdpaint, a có fb hay sđt ko. rảnh rỗi e hỏi chút ạ

----------


## iphonex

> artcam chỉ hơn cái nesting thôi


nesting có phải là phần sắp chữ, ký tư,.... tự động để tiết kiệm vật liệu ko ạ

----------


## iphonex

Cớ bản nghề qcao e chỉ cần học cắt cắt alu, mica, foxmec... theo hình vẽ chứ ko cần điêu khắc j co siêu ạ
vd: cắt hình chữ nhật, hình tròn.... cắt các chữ A,B,C..... để gia công nhỏ keo uấn chân thành chữ nổi

E chưa hiểu mục ToolPaths

----------


## emptyhb

> nesting có phải là phần sắp chữ, ký tư,.... tự động để tiết kiệm vật liệu ko ạ


Đúng rồi bác ơi!

----------

iphonex

----------


## DuyManhBk

> hihi haha....
>  vế trên ( dân quảng cáo dùng artcam là chủ yếu ) em công nhận
> vế dưới (Riêng cái khoản mô phỏng chọn ăn dao trong ăn dao ngoài hay chạy theo đường, chọn chiều quay của dao, lựa chọn điểm xuống dao hay lựa chọn thứ tự ăn dao đã ăn đứt JDpaint rồi.) 
> em thiết nghĩ muốn  so sánh với bác 1 vài lần để em tìm hiểu artcam 
> liên hệ với em qua fb https://www.facebook.com/truong.nguyenquoc.3 nhé


Em có gửi lời kết bạn với bác từ lúc nào rồi mà bác ko đồng ý ấy. :Cool:

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Chả là cái máy e đang làm nó cài jdpaint, a có fb hay sđt ko. rảnh rỗi e hỏi chút ạ


Việc cài 1 phần mềm cỡ Artcam trên cái máy của bạn là ko khó. Nếu bạn muốn dùng JDpaint thì cứ tìm hiểu JDpaint, đây kinh nghiệm mình chạy quảng cáo xài Artcam nên mình tư vấn vậy thôi. FB mình đây https://www.facebook.com/truongancnc

----------

iphonex

----------


## hoctap256

> Em có gửi lời kết bạn với bác từ lúc nào rồi mà bác ko đồng ý ấy.


sr bác em có hơn 200 người đang đợi add....... bác là ai trong số đó  :Big Grin: 
xin hãy inbox hiha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

iphonex

----------


## tranken

> E mới đứng máy CNC nhưng chưa thạo về phần mềm jdpaint. E có file thiết kế ở corel draw rồi giờ e muốn thiết lập ở jdpaint sau đó xuất ra ròi import vào ncstudio cho máy cnc chạy.
> 
> E xin cách hướng dẫn cắt chữ (trong ngành qc) và cặt hình vuông, chữ nhật, tròn


Bác có thể dùng aspire cũng dễ cho ng mới vào nghề ak

----------

iphonex

----------


## iphonex

> Việc cài 1 phần mềm cỡ Artcam trên cái máy của bạn là ko khó. Nếu bạn muốn dùng JDpaint thì cứ tìm hiểu JDpaint, đây kinh nghiệm mình chạy quảng cáo xài Artcam nên mình tư vấn vậy thôi. FB mình đây https://www.facebook.com/truongancnc


A check fb đi ạ. hi

----------


## iphonex

Xin cho e hỏi khi lưu và xuất file pick point 2D để làm gì ạ

----------

